# Sick and died



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Today I buried one of my brown shaved hens. She was about 18 months old and one of a new addition to my laying flock. She started behaving odd about a week or so back, two weeks after adding her and fourteen others to my flock. She started acting like a statue....rather odd. At first we thought she was egg bound, treated for that but no. She would just stand there as if asleep. We added various things to both her food and water and she appeared to get much better. She spent two days wondering around looking like she was on the mend. We did keep her separated from the main flock. But then she went down hill again almost stopped moving, eating and drinking. She got worse where she would not move and kept just lying in her box sometimes with her head under her wing. Last night it was evident she would not last the weekend which she did not. I am determined to find out what happened to her. Any leads would be very much appreciated. None of the other birds look in any way sick at all.

Thanks
Colin









Statue on her good day


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish I had some answers for you. The not knowing is the worst. Someone here will hopefully be able to give you some insight yet. I'm so sorry for the loss of your feathered friend. =(


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe coccidiosis, which I only know about because my chicks seem to have gotten it. When chickens stand like that all day-zombie-like, I call it, it is a telltale sign that they are sick. It's called listless. If this is true for your chicken, check around their area to see if you can find any standing water-besides what you provide them-because that could be the cause-especially if its accessible to them. If you find any, soak it up with pine shavings and toss out. Hope you find answers.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Great Thank fore the advice, I don't think there is standing water but we she did get sick after we bought her so maybe she got something at her pervious home.


----------

